# Solved: Changing COLOR SCHEME in Windows 7...How to.



## Melissa_2011 (Oct 29, 2010)

On my Netbook, I can easily change my color scheme and personalize things such as icon size and spacing, fonts and colors for different schemes etc... by going to CONTROL PANEL/DISPLAY/CHANGE COLOR SCHEME and clicking on the "advanced" button. My Netbook has Windows 7 starter edition.

Here on my Desktop unit, a DELL INSPIRION 570 when I go into my control panel and click on "display", I do not see the option of changing my color scheme and therefore cannot get to the same area I want to. 

I do see a spot where you can select different THEMES but nothing about color schemes etc...

Any idea how I can navigate to exactly the same place on my desktop PC to make the same adjustments I do on my netbook?

BTW... I am the only one who uses my PC and therefore I am the administrator so I shouldn't be somehow prohibited from making these changes.

Thanks in advance

Melissa


----------



## LagunaGTO (Jan 28, 2011)

Right click on your desktop and go to *Personalize*.

From here you can:


 Click on *Display *on the bottom left to adjust font size, etc.
Click on *Window Color* in the middle on the bottom and inside of there you can click on Advanced Appearance Settings which let you choose colors/font/size.


----------



## Melissa_2011 (Oct 29, 2010)

Thanks Laguna  For whatever reason, the LAYOUT is a little different than on my Netbook but you steered me to the right place. Thanks again.

Melissa


----------



## LagunaGTO (Jan 28, 2011)

No problem! Glad you could find it.

Windows 7 Starter and Home Premium are very different when it comes to locations of objects/tasks.

Please make this thread as solved!


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

a little worthless info! In the window you went to, bottom left, is "personalise" -takes you to the same view as above.


----------

